# Divi Resorts - Aruba - Resale Listings



## NJ2Aruba (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello! I've been going to my home resort in Aruba for two weeks each year since 2007. We've also taken advantage of RCI "Getaways" and have been to Aruba 16 times and St. Maarten once.

It seems like every day there are timeshare presentations conducted at the resort. I've seen couples being accompanied by a member of the timeshare sales staff, walking the grounds while amenities like the pools, fitness center, etc. are highlighted.

I've also spoke to many people over the years who end up purchasing the same week at full price right after the presentation. They end up seriously over-paying since there are owners listing their timeshares for sale at practically every resort in Aruba and elsewhere.

Divi Corporate advises that they don't have a buyback program, but said that someone would contact me by e-mail so that my weeks could be put on their "resale list." That was weeks ago, giving me the feeling that they don't want people to find out about resale opportunities.

This makes no sense to me. If the resort isn't very crowded during a particular week or weeks, tourists aren't spending money at the resort or on the island in general.

Do any of you know of ways other than RedWeek, etc. to reach people and help them save money on a timeshare by purchasing a resale? I did try reaching out to local newspapers in Aruba, and none of them responded either.

Thank you!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 27, 2014)

There is a Divi owners group on Yahoo groups, and here's the link to join, if you haven't yet

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Divitimeshareowners/conversations/messages

It's a place where Divi owners share questions, comments., etc.  It is not run by Divi but by a couple of individual owners.  One service is a listing of all timeshares for sale or rent.  The listings get sent to the group administrator and he periodically distributes it to all members.

It might be a way for you to find someone who already knows and likes a Divi Aruba property and wants to add another unit.  Prices tend to be pretty low, though, because potential buyers know that the resale market is at a discount.  You could also try renting your unit there.  We own in SXM and used the list to rent a second unit there this year, rather than renting through Divi or accelerating another of our weeks.


----------

